# saturday spot the violations



## 480sparky

Damn, that looks just about like what I did Monday.



















Although I know one issue both of us will share, I won't post it and give others a chance to chime in :whistling2:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

480sparky said:


> Damn, that looks just about like what I did Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I know one issue both of us will share, I won't post it and give others a chance to chime in :whistling2:


 
Yep, we both have the same violation.

And, FWIW, I would have definately used plywood if this were my job.:thumbup:


----------



## JM2

230.7 in both cases....


----------



## Flytyingyaker

Your trough is sharing your service conductors and your load side off your disconnects. Thats a no no.

Article 230.7


----------



## Flytyingyaker

Disregard below statement I did not see the strut securing the pipe. 


Your pipe heading to the trailer is not straped with in 3ft of the trough either. 

352.30 (a)


----------



## user4818

It's funny to see someone who sweats as much as I do. :laughing: At the end of a hot day my shirt is so soaked I look and feel like I ran through a sprinkler.


----------



## user4818

Yeah, line and load same raceway.


----------



## backstay

Peter D said:


> It's funny to see someone who sweats as much as I do. :laughing: At the end of a hot day my shirt is so soaked I look and feel like I ran through a sprinkler.


I was going to say the same thing. Just thinking about a temp above 60 deg makes me sweat.


----------



## backstay

mcclary's electrical said:


> I did not design this, or pull the permit. But this was drawn up, submitted, and went through planning, and was given a permit. I was subbed for the job, so we simply built it like the drawings were submitted to the city. I know it's wrong. Anybody wanna list what they see wrong? I think there's a chance this won't pass monday. It's for 3 large job trailers connected together. Will be there at least a year


Easy to fix, LB into the back of each disco.


----------



## JM2

Yeah, LB's out the back is a simple solution to the first one but the second one! OMG! Whatta re-do that's gonna be!


----------



## Oklahoma sparky

Maybe I just see it but where is your ground rod & the bond to the trough?


----------



## Oklahoma sparky

Oklahoma sparky said:


> Maybe I just see it but where is your ground rod & the bond to the trough?


"can't"


----------



## Flytyingyaker

Yeah I thought the same thing but it is hard to tell in pics.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Oklahoma sparky said:


> Maybe I just see it but where is your ground rod & the bond to the trough?


 

The ground rods are in the ground:blink: kinda hard to see:laughing:

The wire goes up the back up the 6X6 on the right. The trough is bonded. 

I agree a 230.7 violation, but I think there's one more. Anyone care to guess again?


----------



## randas

Bonds thru the pvc nipples


----------



## Oklahoma sparky

I am unfamiliar with that meter base but I looked to be a 400a single phase and if so, why are there 5 conductors coming down the riser. Including 2 neutrals. But once again unfamiliar with that style.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Oklahoma sparky said:


> I am unfamiliar with that meter base but I looked to be a 400a single phase and if so, why are there 5 conductors coming down the riser. Including 2 neutrals. But once again unfamiliar with that style.


 

It's a 320 and there are 6 conductors


----------



## Oklahoma sparky

Lol that's it I'm staying in Oklahoma and on military bases


----------



## Flytyingyaker

Yeah I would say nothing is bonded but all your pics are of the project when it is incomplete so I am not sure.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

So nobody sees a 225.30 violation? You're looking at three seperate feeders going to the same single detached structure.


----------



## BBQ

mcclary's electrical said:


> So nobody sees a 225.30 violation? You're looking at three seperate feeders going to the same single detached structure.



Yes, and I have always ignored it. You have four structures, the service and three trailers.

Really no solution to the problem with these multiple unit set ups.


----------



## Jlarson

I never see the 230 violation here cause the POCO inspectors would **** a brick



mcclary's electrical said:


> So nobody sees a 225.30 violation? You're looking at three seperate feeders going to the same single detached structure.


Add some lumber from the service to the building. What detached structure?, it's just stood way off the building :shifty:


----------



## Stryder89

*safety issues anyone?*



480sparky said:


> Damn, that looks just about like what I did Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I know one issue both of us will share, I won't post it and give others a chance to chime in :whistling2:


I like the way your helper is dressed for safety.
You should pay him more so he can afford some work gear.
At least I hope he is your helper and not yourself. :laughing:


----------



## Stryder89

Shouldn't the ground going to the ground rod be in a conduit or flex and anchored?


----------



## B W E

Flytyingyaker said:


> Your trough is sharing your service conductors and your load side off your disconnects. Thats a no no.
> 
> Article 230.7


Those aren't service conductors, they are feeders....same raceway is ok if from the same system.


----------



## MF Dagger

B W E said:


> Those aren't service conductors, they are feeders....same raceway is ok if from the same system.


Those are still unfused conductors coming off the meter socket. No disconnect in there.


----------



## B W E

MF Dagger said:


> Those are still unfused conductors coming off the meter socket. No disconnect in there.


I stand corrected, thanks . Would it be a cheaper fix, if need be, to make that a fused disconnect?


----------



## gold

The biggest issues I see in that first one can probably be fixed with this 










And this


----------



## BBQ

gold said:


> The biggest issues I see in that first one can probably be fixed with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this




I guess that makes you a NJ guido. :laughing:


----------



## B W E

B W E said:


> I stand corrected, thanks . Would it be a cheaper fix, if need be, to make that a fused disconnect?


Ok, scratch that.....

Forgive my ignorance here, but why not just have a 200 amp meter main with three breakers to feed those three buildings.


----------



## MF Dagger

B W E said:


> Ok, scratch that.....
> 
> Forgive my ignorance here, but why not just have a 200 amp meter main with three breakers to feed those three buildings.


Because that's what the stamped prints showed. He can't just go questioning an engineer.


----------



## B W E

MF Dagger said:


> Because that's what the stamped prints showed. He can't just go questioning an engineer.


Ok, I understand what you're saying. The only times I've dealt with engineers and architects is a few times on a large scale job we did in L.A. The engineers and architects came to the job site at least once a week for meetings with the super/owner/foremen. The purpose of the meetings was to answer questions and make changes.

Is it really that taboo to question an engineer, especially if what they've designed is not code compliant??


----------



## MF Dagger

From what I get from his post is that the permit was submitted with this specific design by other people. Sometimes it can really pay to build peoples stupid designs and then rebuild them later.


----------



## MF Dagger

B W E said:


> Is it really that taboo to question an engineer, especially if what they've designed is not code compliant??


It can make for a fat change order later to let them make the mistake.


----------



## B W E

MF Dagger said:


> It can make for a fat change order later to let them make the mistake.


Wouldn't the Owner appreciate their ECs foresight and offered to avoid unnecessary expenses??


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

B W E said:


> Ok, scratch that.....
> 
> Forgive my ignorance here, but why not just have a 200 amp meter main with three breakers to feed those three buildings.


 That's not enough service for these three trailers.


MF Dagger said:


> Because that's what the stamped prints showed. He can't just go questioning an engineer.


Yep



MF Dagger said:


> From what I get from his post is that the permit was submitted with this specific design by other people. Sometimes it can really pay to build peoples stupid designs and then rebuild them later.


Exactly


MF Dagger said:


> It can make for a fat change order later to let them make the mistake.


My thoughts exactly


B W E said:


> Wouldn't the Owner appreciate their ECs foresight and offered to avoid unnecessary expenses??


Wouldn't I appreciate the unnecessary expense? Only the strong survive out here.


----------



## B W E

mcclary's electrical said:


> Wouldn't I appreciate the unnecessary expense? Only the strong survive out here.


better to get $1,000 from a guy once than $600 4 times?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

B W E said:


> better to get $1,000 from a guy once than $600 4 times?


I don't follow this logic. I'm not losing any work for their mistakes.


----------



## B W E

mcclary's electrical said:


> I don't follow this logic. I'm not losing any work for their mistakes.


What I'm saying is if I hired you, and you
Had the opportunity to point out an error that would cost me more money in the future and didn't, and proceeded as planned, I wouldn't hire you again.


----------



## gold

mcclary's electrical said:


> Wouldn't I appreciate the unnecessary expense? Only the strong survive out here.


You knowingly install a service that isn't up to code with the intentions of charging to correct it and you have the audacity to suggest my methods of adding value are deceptive.


----------



## 3xdad

Jlarson said:


> I never see the 230 violation here cause the POCO inspectors would **** a brick
> 
> 
> 
> Add some lumber from the service to the building. What detached structure?, it's just stood way off the building :shifty:


:laughing:

Ah, the infamous 2X4 bond.:thumbsup:


----------



## oliquir

B W E said:


> What I'm saying is if I hired you, and you
> Had the opportunity to point out an error that would cost me more money in the future and didn't, and proceeded as planned, I wouldn't hire you again.


Exactly what i think also. i made some jobs for a client engineer and there drawing were not code compliant so i suggested correction and they were very happy that i showed them the errors

If they ask me do it as the drawing with errors after i tell them the errors than i will do it like they tell me, but they were warned


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Is it a 225.30 violation.


OOps I see I missed the 2nd and 3rd pages-- but i did see the 225.30 violation


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

oliquir said:


> Exactly what i think also. i made some jobs for a client engineer and there drawing were not code compliant so i suggested correction and they were very happy that i showed them the errors
> 
> If they ask me do it as the drawing with errors after i tell them the errors than i will do it like they tell me, but they were warned


Plan review in this city can take 6 weeks per resubmit. That's not including the time to redraw it. They would most certainly not appreciate that kind of delay.


----------



## B W E

mcclary's electrical said:


> Plan review in this city can take 6 weeks per resubmit. That's not including the time to redraw it. They would most certainly not appreciate that kind of delay.


You should have mentioned it, imo


----------



## B W E

B W E said:


> You should have mentioned it, imo


And I would think that given the folks at plan check missed such a clear violation, they could fast track a resubmit. I'd rather have good character than a fat wallet, and a little setback is a small price to pay..... After all, it's not your fault, it's the engineer and the city.....


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

B W E said:


> it's not your fault, ..


Exactly why I let it go...


----------



## B W E

mcclary's electrical said:


> Exactly why I let it go...


And came up with a way to milk as much money as possible out of your client.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

B W E said:


> And came up with a way to milk as much money as possible out of your client.


Exactamundo


----------



## B W E

mcclary's electrical said:


> Exactamundo


Well, hopefully your abilities as an electrician make up for your complete lack of ethics and character.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

B W E said:


> Well, hopefully your abilities as an electrician make up for your complete lack of ethics and character.


If you think anybody's going to look out for you in this business, you're wrong. The customer might have very well appreciated it, but I can't eat that, or pay bills with it. You should have been a pastor maybe?


----------



## BBQ

B W E said:


> Well, hopefully your abilities as an electrician make up for your complete lack of ethics and character.


Who are you to judge?


----------



## B W E

BBQ said:


> Who are you to judge?


An honest electrician. I don't rip people off. Do you?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

B W E said:


> An honest electrician. I don't rip people off. Do you?


What I did, was in no way, shape, or form, a ripoff. I am getting paid to do exactly what they asked me to do. Why is that so hard to understand?


----------



## dawgs

I would have pointed out the mistake and done it the right way. Thats just me. More than likely the inspectors not going to look at the plans anyway.

Also I have had customers look out for me, thats why I do the same.


----------



## B W E

mcclary's electrical said:


> What I did, was in no way, shape, or form, a ripoff. I am getting paid to do exactly what they asked me to do. Why is that so hard to understand?


If you went to a dentist and said "this tooth needs to come out because it's jacked up" and he noticed it wasn't the tooth that you pointed to, but the one next to it, yet he still removed the one you pointed to, would you be satisfied, and use him again? 

You ripped them off, no way around it. Be a man and just admit it.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

B W E said:


> If you went to a dentist and said "this tooth needs to come out because it's jacked up" and he noticed it wasn't the tooth that you pointed to, but the one next to it, yet he still removed the one you pointed to, would you be satisfied, and use him again?
> 
> You ripped them off, no way around it. Be a man and just admit it.


No, I am not qualified to tell a dentist what to do. An engineer is qualified to tell me. You're wrong. Bad example. I did nothing wrong.


----------



## B W E

mcclary's electrical said:


> No, I am not qualified to tell a dentist what to do. An engineer is qualified to tell me. You're wrong. Bad example. I did nothing wrong.


It's like tying to convince a turd it stinks... It thinks it smells normal. You ripped them off. You don't think it's wrong to rip them off, and that's fine. I just think it's funny you don't have the stones to admit
It. 

You were hired by the owner, right? Not the engineer? So a GOOD contractor would look out for the interests of the owner... You didn't..... So..... You're not?? Just my opinion... However it seems several people agree.


----------



## B W E

Furthermore, the Spearin doctrine, that has been in effect since 1918 says that contractors who ignore "glaring or obvious" defects or errors in owner supplied drawings ARE liable for any repairs or modifications.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

B W E said:


> It's like tying to convince a turd it stinks... It thinks it smells normal. You ripped them off. You don't think it's wrong to rip them off, and that's fine. I just think it's funny you don't have the stones to admit
> It.
> 
> You were hired by the owner, right? Not the engineer? So a GOOD contractor would look out for the interests of the owner... You didn't..... So..... You're not?? Just my opinion... However it seems several people agree.


The ripoff statement is an opinion that you can stick up your ass. I did what was asked of me.duuuhhhh


----------



## B W E

mcclary's electrical said:


> The ripoff statement is an opinion that you can stick up your ass. I did what was asked of me.duuuhhhh


Well, you can't argue with ignorance.... You ripped off your client. You have no integrity. There is no disputing that.


----------



## Jlarson

Correcting mistakes on plans, :lol:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

B W E said:


> Well, you can't argue with ignorance.... You ripped off your client. You have no integrity. There is no disputing that.


Doing exactly as you're told is not ripping anybody off. That's just your personal opinion that means nothing to me.


----------



## B W E

mcclary's electrical said:


> Doing exactly as you're told is not ripping anybody off. That's just your personal opinion that means nothing to me.


It's alright man, don't worry about it, there has to be dishonest unscrupulous contractors out there like you to make the honest guys stand out. 

You recognized an error and chose not to mention it for the sole purpose of trying to leverage more money from your client in the future for corrections that you could have avoided, and you justify it with a chicken sh&! excuse of "that's what the plans said. It's pretty clear. You're dishonest, done deal. Get over it.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

B W E said:


> It's alright man, don't worry about it, there has to be dishonest unscrupulous contractors out there like you to make the honest guys stand out.
> 
> You recognized an error and chose not to mention it for the sole purpose of trying to leverage more money from your client in the future for corrections that you could have avoided, and you justify it with a chicken sh&! excuse of "that's what the plans said. It's pretty clear. You're dishonest, done deal. Get over it.


 

Wow, you're even dumber than that gay avatar of yours. It was not dishonest, because nobody asked me to review the plans. Nobody asked me my opinion, and nobody would care if I said something. I simply did what I was paid to do. If you misconstrue that into me being dishonest, you've got ego problems. Dishonest would be me telling them all is fine, even if I knew different. I did not. I showed up, did the job, and left. How hard is that for you to understand? You're either one of the dumbest ones on here, or you're intentionally trying to piss me off and get this thread closed. I'm leaning towards you being one of the dumbest around. There was nothing dishonest about the way it happened, in fact, it was completely out of my control! How hard is that to understand? Put that in your God fearing christian pipe and smoke it, ***.


----------



## Flytyingyaker

I just want to chime in here and say OTEP sucks. I wish she would continue to choke herself (like she is in your avatar) till she dies.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Flytyingyaker said:


> I just want to chime in here and say OTEP sucks. I wish she would continue to choke herself (like she is in your avatar) till she dies.


 

Yeah, she's definatley not for pussies


----------



## Flytyingyaker

HAHA I listen to much harder then her. She has no talent what so ever.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Flytyingyaker said:


> HAHA I listen to much harder then her. She has no talent what so ever.


 

I disagree, but that's just personal taste. I think she'd be a wild ride:whistling2:


----------



## Flytyingyaker

Wild ride yes I agree there. You would probably walk away with a few scraps and bruises. LOL


----------



## B W E

mcclary's electrical said:


> Wow, you're even dumber than that gay avatar of yours. It was not dishonest, because nobody asked me to review the plans. Nobody asked me my opinion, and nobody would care if I said something. I simply did what I was paid to do. If you misconstrue that into me being dishonest, you've got ego problems. Dishonest would be me telling them all is fine, even if I knew different. I did not. I showed up, did the job, and left. How hard is that for you to understand? You're either one of the dumbest ones on here, or you're intentionally trying to piss me off and get this thread closed. I'm leaning towards you being one of the dumbest around. There was nothing dishonest about the way it happened, in fact, it was completely out of my control! How hard is that to understand? Put that in your God fearing christian pipe and smoke it, ***.


Your experience and expertise leave you obligated to point things out to your client who is not qualified, as you are, to see problems coming down the pipe. Keep making excuses, and passing the buck, and playing dumb. Still makes you dishonest. You said it yourself, you're looking forward to coming back to fix what you could have done right to begin with, at an additional cost.


----------



## jhall.sparky

B W E said:


> Your experience and expertise leave you obligated to point things out to your client who is not qualified, as you are, to see problems coming down the pipe. Keep making excuses, and passing the buck, and playing dumb. Still makes you dishonest. You said it yourself, you're looking forward to coming back to fix what you could have done right to begin with, at an additional cost.


i dont agree with that at all............. it like the time i told a engineer he was wrong and he told me to take a hike cause when egos battle there is never a winner, i told the guy 3kva was not enough for:whistling2: a 65,000sq.ft. cold storage with a 7.5kva load . if i would have "played dumb" i would have made more money...................


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

jhall.sparky said:


> i dont agree with that at all............. it like the time i told a engineer he was wrong and he told me to take a hike cause when egos battle there is never a winner, i told the guy 3kva was not enough for:whistling2: a 65,000sq.ft. cold storage with a 7.5kva load . if i would have "played dumb" i would have made more money...................


 
The guy's wacked! How hard is it to understand that it was out of my control? He must be ********:whistling2: 

Now, let's get it straight, if they handed me the prints, and said go pull a permit for this, there would be no way I put my name on it. But that's not what happened. They drew prints, they pulled permit, they said do it, and I did. He's either dense, or really, really, deservers a good clubbin with my stick:thumbup:


----------



## jhall.sparky

mcclary's electrical said:


> The guy's wacked! How hard is it to understand that it was out of my control? He must be ********:whistling2:
> 
> Now, let's get it straight, if they handed me the prints, and said go pull a permit for this, there would be no way I put my name on it. But that's not what happened. They drew prints, they pulled permit, they said do it, and I did. He's either dense, or really, really, deservers a good clubbin with my stick:thumbup:


I'm not getting in to a pissing contest but you guys are battling over religion and this thread is just your and his outlet............... if its about being right hes not going to admit it cause hes holed up to your opinions cause he sees you as a "godless" moron and you see him as a "holy-r-than-thou" moron.....

its psychology 101 : battle of beliefs. just ignore him or this ll continue like my thread with journeymanjo did............. you get what I'm saying right?



:notworthy::boxing:


----------



## BBQ

B W E said:


> An honest electrician. I don't rip people off. Do you?


You are not worth the typing, carry on.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

The service failed for a 550.16 violation, which I disagree with. Anybody agree or disagree?


----------



## BBQ

mcclary's electrical said:


> The service failed for a 550.16 violation, which I disagree with. Anybody agree or disagree?


No I do not agree with that.

Article 550 does not apply to job trailers unless you happen to be using a mobile or manufactured home as an job trailer.


----------



## gold

mcclary's electrical said:


> The service failed for a 550.16 violation, which I disagree with. Anybody agree or disagree?


Karma.


----------



## Jlarson

mcclary's electrical said:


> The service failed for a 550.16 violation, which I disagree with. Anybody agree or disagree?


I too disagree with that, assuming like BBQ said they aren't actually manufactured homes.


----------



## 3xdad

550.16 concerning what exactly? If you ran 4 wire to each of the trailer panels, what does he want you to do, tape leg B red?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Jlarson said:


> I too disagree with that, assuming like BBQ said they aren't actually manufactured homes.


 
They are the ones in the picture, with NO permanent provisions for cooking food, which means they are not a dwelling unit. He's wrong



3xdad said:


> 550.16 concerning what exactly? If you ran 4 wire to each of the trailer panels, what does he want you to do, tape leg B red?


 
He wants a green insulated grounding conductor. SER is bare.


----------



## Jlarson

Yeah he's wrong alright. I figured he hit you for re ID'ind black thhn green.


----------



## 3xdad

If the engineer spec'd SER, then it should stand. If the inspector and the engineer want a piss match, just standby with a change order in hand.:thumbsup:


----------



## Billy Bob

I hardly think the inspector would require you to follow the drawings for a temporary job trailer. They have much bigger fish to fry. 
Unless you were in a small town, then they would have more time to worry about trivial matters such as this. 
Just build it to code and move on.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Billy Bob said:


> I hardly think the inspector would require you to follow the drawings for a temporary job trailer. They have much bigger fish to fry.
> Unless you were in a small town, then they would have more time to worry about trivial matters such as this.
> Just build it to code and move on.


 

We ended up replacing the SER with conduit feeder and a green insulated ground. The article he used for it, is not clear cut enough to prove him wrong. IMO, when they reference a green insulated ground, they are referencing a ground in a rubber cord, but the language is not clear enough to prove him wrong.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

*550.16 Grounding.​*​​​​Grounding of both electrical and nonelectrical
metal parts in a mobile home shall be through
connection to a grounding bus in the mobile home distribution
panelboard. The grounding bus shall be connected
through the green-colored insulated conductor in the supply
cord or the feeder wiring to the service ground in the​
ARTICLE 550— MOBILE HOMES, MANUFACTURED HOMES, AND MOBILE HOME PARKS​​​​*550.16*​*
*2008 Edition​​​​NATIONAL ELECTRICAL CODE *70*–471​
Copyright National Fire Protection Association​Provided by IHS under license with NFPA​service-entrance equipment located adjacent to the mobile​home location


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

*(B) Equipment Grounding Means.
(1) Supply Cord or Permanent Feeder.​*​​​​The greencolored
insulated grounding wire in the supply cord or permanent
feeder wiring shall be connected to the grounding​
bus in the distribution panelboard or disconnecting means.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

IMO, green insulated ground is referencing the cord, and when they say "or permanent feeder" is not speaking of the green ground. 

But, he doesn't read it that way.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

gold said:


> The biggest issues I see in that first one can probably be fixed with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this


 
The guy in that picture can run circles around you, and is a far better electrician than you'll EVER be


----------



## Jlarson

mcclary's electrical said:


> IMO, green insulated ground is referencing the cord, and when they say "or permanent feeder" is not speaking of the green ground.
> 
> But, he doesn't read it that way.


I never got what made trailers/mobile homes so special that re ID'ing with green tape isn't good enough.


----------



## troublemaker1701

I did one like this about 15 years ago. I had a main disco between meter and
trough. The only problem the inspector had was with the PVC feeding trailers. 
He wanted seal tite instead of the PVC 90s for trailer movement.
.


----------



## troy webb

do you have your 3' clearance...hard to tell


----------



## BBQ

Jlarson said:


> I never got what made trailers/mobile homes so special that re ID'ing with green tape isn't good enough.


It is not the trailer that is special, it is the residents. :laughing:


----------



## troy webb

well for one thing the utility company will never pass this due to the fact you can bypass the Meter can


480sparky said:


> Damn, that looks just about like what I did Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I know one issue both of us will share, I won't post it and give others a chance to chime in :whistling2:


----------



## Jlarson

BBQ said:


> It is not the trailer that is special, it is the residents. :laughing:


This is true.



No, I don't live in one. :no:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

troy webb said:


> well for one thing the utility company will never pass this due to the fact you can bypass the Meter can


We have many meters here with a lever bypass. What are you talking about?


----------



## troy webb

mcclary's electrical said:


> We have many meters here with a lever bypass. What are you talking about?


 The under ground conduit should enter the meter can first then into the trough.If not what keeps someone from wiring the disconnect up then to the distibution therefore bypassing the meter.......


----------



## MDShunk

troy webb said:


> The under ground conduit should enter the meter can first then into the trough.If not what keeps someone from wiring the disconnect up then to the distibution therefore bypassing the meter.......


Nothing, except the laws. There is no NEC requirement that our installations be performed in such a way that stealing power is hard to do. Sometimes, PoCo rules books contain those requirements, but they generally just want troughs and LB's on the meter line side to have sealing provisions.


----------



## troy webb

MDShunk said:


> Nothing, except the laws. There is no NEC requirement that our installations be performed in such a way that stealing power is hard to do. Sometimes, PoCo rules books contain those requirements, but they generally just want troughs and LB's on the meter line side to have sealing provisions.


Nice...in houston they (utility company) would not pass this...and agree the NEC does not say you can't....thanks for the information


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

troy webb said:


> what keeps someone from wiring the disconnect up then to the distibution therefore bypassing the meter.......


What keeps someone from flipping the bypass lever on the meter? No tools needed...


----------



## oldtimer

I was going to ask the same question.

Can the bypass arm be operated when the meter is in the meter socket?

The only ones I have seen here, are spring loaded to restore the power when the meter is pulled. There is no manual arm.

I have come across a few, when doing service upgrades.

I M O, they are very dangerous.

The electrical inspectors tell us not to re-use them, and report it to the Poco.


----------



## BBQ

oldtimer said:


> I was going to ask the same question.
> 
> Can the bypass arm be operated when the meter is in the meter socket?
> 
> The only ones I have seen here, are spring loaded to restore the power when the meter is pulled. There is no manual arm.
> 
> I have come across a few, when doing service upgrades.
> 
> I M O, they are very dangerous.
> 
> The electrical inspectors tell us not to re-use them, and report it to the Poco.


Around here spring loaded bypasses are not common, lever operated ones are and if used it is because the power company requires us to.

It makes it safer for the meter people to hot swap a meter.


----------



## BuzzKill

Stryder89 said:


> I like the way your helper is dressed for safety.


that's how I roll..shorts and vans


----------



## Jlarson

mcclary's electrical said:


> What keeps someone from flipping the bypass lever on the meter? No tools needed...


They're gonna need a tool to cut the lever so they can put the cover back on. AFAIK no one makes a socket that the cover can be put on with the lever in the bypass position.


----------



## BBQ

Jlarson said:


> They're gonna need a tool to cut the lever so they can put the cover back on.


Or a unibit to drill a hole for the lever to stick out of the cover.

I have seen both ways done. :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Jlarson said:


> They're gonna need a tool to cut the lever so they can put the cover back on. AFAIK no one makes a socket that the cover can be put on with the lever in the bypass position.


 

Good point, but my point was there will aways be ways to steal power. The power company, I'm sure, did not fail Ken's service.


----------



## Jlarson

BBQ said:


> Or a unibit to drill a hole for the lever to stick out of the cover.
> 
> I have seen both ways done. :laughing:


That's awesome :laughing:



mcclary's electrical said:


> ...there will aways be ways to steal power.


Yeah.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

BBQ said:


> Or a unibit to drill a hole for the lever to stick out of the cover.
> 
> I have seen both ways done. :laughing:


 
Whenever we do a 200 to 320 upgrade, we leave the 200 meter in the old base, feed the 320, bypass the meter (since one is not there) and put a piece of cardboard over the 320 with the handle poking through a hole.


----------



## Steinsbu52

B W E said:


> Well, hopefully your abilities as an electrician make up for your complete lack of ethics and character.


I agree, what a PUTZ


----------



## BBQ

mcclary's electrical said:


> Whenever we do a 200 to 320 upgrade, we leave the 200 meter in the old base, feed the 320, bypass the meter (since one is not there) and put a piece of cardboard over the 320 with the handle poking through a hole.


Somewhere near the Bronx NY, I think this was in place a long time ........


----------

